# OMG, I Love this Boy.......



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Odie is just too smart and fits in perfectly with me and my life. He does anything I ask him and is not afraid of anything. I gotta get some vids up on youtube, it hated me last time I tried, but Yvonne and I took her girls and the dogs and went to visit her parents yesterday out at Lake Travis. Here are just a few random pics from the past couple of days.

















Sleepin iwth Missy - 
























He slept like this yesterday for over an hour, I LOVE this boy - 









This was our trip to the lake yesterday - 








smellin the dead raccoon, he wanted NOTHING to do with it - 








here I come mom, his recall is getting better, lol - 








raccoon prints int he mud, just thought they were cool - 








And my DIRTY boy - 
















Happy, dirty boy - 








Missy rollin in the mud - 








hahah this is what she looked like when she got up - 








Ok mom, Izzz ready to go inside now - 









Ok I'm done, thanks for lookin at my boy  He makes my heart happy and me smile on a daily basis, Thank you again Stacia, he is a total character


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Handsome handsome boy. I want him. Can I have him pleaaaaaaase?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he's sooooooooooo cute!!!! I love that little black eye too, freakin adorable


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Handsome handsome boy. I want him. Can I have him pleaaaaaaase?


lol Freddie, we can trade out for a while, you send me Blue and you can have Odie, but only for about a week, I'd miss my boy. He is just to awesome 



kg420 said:


> OMG he's sooooooooooo cute!!!! I love that little black eye too, freakin adorable


hahaha, that black eye is the thinker side of him I swear, lol Thanks girl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL  What's up with that mud? That looks trippy with all the big cracks in it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

The lake has dried up so much due to no rain Krystal, is sad, if ya check out the album on FB you can see where Vonnie picked up a piece and it is dry for like 3 inches down, depressing as all get out.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Whoa that's a trip, I've never seen that before.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes growing already! Hes so cute Tye


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

wow, look how big he's gotten. Very handsome an i love that smile on him,  very pretty boi


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks all, he is gettin so big, his little chest is fillin out and I love it. He's gained almost 5lbs in a week  I love him so 

Krystal that is how dry it is here, is why we need rain so badly


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish I could make it rain for you. You'll most def. love it when you come out here


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool pics:clap:

Now that's one bloody drought going on,,,looks like the ground could break apart and swallow all around, LOL.:roll:

BTW, don't let lil' Odie boy get paws stuck in cracks, particularly when running,,,,
and beware of dead carcasses, can get him very sick, very quick.
With more age comes more curiosity.....:snap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

What a freaking cutie I love his spots and patches! He is so adorable


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I <3 HIM!


----------



## Karmatic Misfire (Aug 15, 2011)

He's soooo cuuuute! I love his markings!!!! <3


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol if you ever get tired of him send him to me  hes a cute lil boy


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

cute. you're braver then me. Our lake is so freakin nasty i wont let my dogs anywhere near it.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

*I <3 Oden!!!!!!!! MORE pictures, please. *


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

kg420 said:


> I wish I could make it rain for you. You'll most def. love it when you come out here


hahaha shoot yeah I will and I have even thought of doing a rain dance, lol.  Hugs



Eagle said:


> Cool pics:clap:
> 
> Now that's one bloody drought going on,,,looks like the ground could break apart and swallow all around, LOL.:roll:
> 
> ...


lol Eagel, you should have seen me and Vonnie walkin all goofy trying not to sink in th mud where it started getting squishy by the water, will have to post some vids of how far Missy was sinking in that stuff. And I would never let him eat a dead carcass, I know he won't be able to be off leash for too much longer like that. Thanks for lookin out for him though  Hugs



Sadie said:


> What a freaking cutie I love his spots and patches! He is so adorable


Thanks girl, his spots are to cute, Odie sends licks your way  Hugs



Shes Got Heart said:


> I <3 HIM!


Odie <3 you too Goo  Hugs



Karmatic Misfire said:


> He's soooo cuuuute! I love his markings!!!! <3


Thank you very much 



stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol if you ever get tired of him send him to me  hes a cute lil boy


lol Stoner, don't think that's possible, he is such an awesome little dude  But thank you Hugs



SideKick said:


> cute. you're braver then me. Our lake is so freakin nasty i wont let my dogs anywhere near it.


hahaha Odie didn't get near the water at all, he would have been stuck in the gooey mud down there, he had a great time running thru the cracked stuff  Thanks



RileyRoo said:


> *I <3 Oden!!!!!!!! MORE pictures, please. *


lol Roo, thanks girl. I love to take pics of him that's for sure  Hugs


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG Tye ...Oden is freaking adorable!! I just love his markings. Great pictures but awfully sad about the fact that you have no rain. That looks awful at the river.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

It is sad Sharon, that is Lake Travis outside of Austin, we so badly need the rain. ANd thank you for the comments on my boy, he is just to awesome  I love him so, his training starts today


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Ohhh I cant wait to hear how it goes for you. I know just know that Oden is going to be a steller dog no matter what you do with him.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much Sharon, he is so super smart. He is already potty trained and knows when he does something wrong to go to his crate, lol. We will be workin on sit, down, and possibly shake, the stay will come a bit later, but I know he will get them all down quickly. Hugs


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics Tye! He is so cute! I love all the freckles on his belly lol!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks Shanon, they run all up his neck as well. He is such a looker. Hugs and Odie sends licks to you all


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

awesome pics!! I love the riverside shots.. dogs are like trucks .. they look good with workin dirt on em 

Glad you found your right dog, and he's a good lookin one at that; will be the only one friend you actually can trust 100% your well being is his up:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> awesome pics!! I love the riverside shots.. dogs are like trucks .. they look good with workin dirt on em
> 
> Glad you found your right dog, and he's a good lookin one at that; will be the only one friend you actually can trust 100% your well being is his up:


Shoot yeah Stan, he will have workin dirt on him for sure, he's gonna be an awesome bulldog  And you are right, he is my best friend and just what I needed to lift my spirits and bring me out of my funk. He knows me already and he makes me super proud  Hugs


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Soo cute! & That is sucha beautiful location!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo I just realized you live in WHite Castle  And thank you, the lake is pretty when it is full of water, lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I swear that boy is looking more and more handsome everytime I see him.I'm lovin the pics of him in the mud.The background looks great behind him with his color.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Lisa, he is truely an awesome little boy, I can't help but smile even when he's doing something wrong, which is hardly ever  Hugs


----------

